# Modding & other stuff I'm willing to do for free



## greenLED

Not sure if this is going to open a can of worms or what, but I'll give it a try. 

I know there's people out there who want to mod or build lights but have limited tools, knowledge, ability, and/or re$ource$ that prevent them from completing their projects.

Thus, I kindly request that if you are willing to help others with their mods (machining work, electronics, finding parts, forwarding parts, soldering, replacing LED's, etc.) or other services, at no charge, post the details and conditions here.

If you are a person in search of a service, please PM the person offering the service directly, so we don't clutter the thread with details of the work involved.

What follows is a list of people have kindly agree to do for you at no charge. Please click on the link for details (conditions, disclaimers, special instructions, etc.):



*Light-related modding services:*​ 

*greenLED: *(not actively modding, but click here for details)

*Goldserve:* (click here for details)


> I can provide some soldering services to people around Toronto for now.


*Christoph:* (click here for details)


> I build mods and can replace drivers and led's and can make small heatsinks.


*eng50:* (click here for details)


> I am willing to do the Fenix L1P two stage mod for anyone that wants it.


*Warhoggie:* (click here for details)


> I can do a pretty good job soldering with Kiu's socket kits or frost a bulb or two.


*grnamin:* (click here, and here for details)


> Surefire U2 & Surefire KL4 Lux swaps and Gen4 SF KL1 mod - optic to reflector/LED swap mod; you supply parts


*Changchung:* (click here for details)



> I live in venezuela, have experience in electronic and some Mods...


*Mosport:* (click here for details)



> soldering work, need mod parts or supplies, borrow a handtool...


*dta116:* (click here for details)


> Will solder anything needed if return shipping is included with package. If you need more just ask... (IE; board drilling, trace repair) ... As my Modding proficency increases I will offer more.


*rain_man_indi:* (click here for details)


> Willing to offer my services as a machinist


*65535:* (click here for details)


> help with soldering projects
> repair SureFire clicky tailcaps


*precisionworks: *(click here for details)


> lathe, milling, grinding for one-off mods


*crackerkorean:* (click here for details)


> soldering, basic electronics, EE knowledge in Atlanta Metro Area


*Techno Cowboy:* (click here for details)


> flashlight mods when no machining is needed


*Zelda:* (click here for details)


> Soldering, making simple parts, drivers & batteries


*Erasmus:* (click here for details)


> Swapping LEDs and other mods. Buying advise (Europe). Making heatsinks.


* bstrickler:* (click here for details)


> I'm able to do simple heatsinks





*Non-light related services:
*​ 
*Donovan:* (click here for details)


> I am willing to offer free advice (in my spare time) on preventing (the key!) and removing virus/trojan/spyware/malware on your pc.


*trivergata:* (click here for details)


> willing to help anyone who needs AutoCAD help. I also would be willing to do production drawings for anyone who has an idea but can't draw


*slvoid: *(click here for details)


> ME with access to autocad and autodesk inventor for 3d solid modeling and design


*carrot:* (click here for details)


> I can offer some rudimentary Linux help.


* Nima:* (click here for details)


> Help with Debian Linux, Linux in server applications, and web development.


*Pradeep1:* (click here for details)


> troubleshoot software and hardware computer problems


*sysadmn:* (click here for details)


> computer help in several flavors (systems administration, statistics consulting, web research) and Dumb looks


 *aljsk8:* (click here for details)


> 2D Autocad - will draw schematics for flashlight builds etc


*crackerkorean:* (click here for details)


> 2D AutoCAD help in Atlanta Metro Area


*guiri:* (click here for details)


> Multi-lingual assistance, web design


*Tekno Cowboy:* (click here for details)


> LINUX work, computer builds and advise; basic machining and reflow solder


*Zelda:* (click here for details)


> Windows-based client/server, hardware


*Captain Spaulding: *(click here for details)


> Mac OS X Software and hardware certified and will absolutely help anyone with any needs they may have. Perfectly willing to troubleshoot software issues online through email, IM, or even phone. I would consider hardware help after working out the logistics of shipping as well.


*chanjyj*: (click here for details)


> Photographic advise, flash troubleshooting, digital imaging software


 
*mvyrmnd*: (click here for details)


> Australian ACMT Qualified Mac / MCSE Qualified Windows tech


 
*shao.fu.tzer*: (click here for details)


> Knife throwing advice


 */steve/*: (click here for details)


> reading schematics, soldering and other electronics and electric stuff





last edit, post #106


----------



## goldserve

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

That's a really nice gesture. I can provide some soldering services to people around Toronto for now. The canadian postal system is too exp to send stuff to canada to do. I'm sure someone in the US can help you out.


----------



## cratz2

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

So... would you be comfortable upgrading the LED on a CMG Infinity Ultra? I'd try one, but I'm afraid I'd kill the crimp/contact area. 

And how much benefit do you think there is from polishing the reflector on the Ultra?


----------



## taiji

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

Very cool , GreenLED. 
Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

cratz2, just replied to your question via PM.

Since this thread is a work in progress, I think that if you are a person in searching for a service, please PM the person offering the service directly, so we don't clutter the thread with details of the work involved. Sort of what they do with the Modder's Yellow pages, I'd like this to be a directory of services more than a discussion of work to be done.

:thanks:


----------



## leukos

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

:goodjob:


----------



## M.TEX

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

HI

Thank you Mobile ! that is very nice indeed !
I hope more people show up in this tread .
Thanks,


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

I'm glad people think this is a good idea. I hope others also consider doing stuff for free, help keep the hobby fun.


----------



## Grubbster

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

Well done!


----------



## Sinjz

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

 Really nice of you GreenLED. :thumbsup:

I was wondering if anybody can offer a similar service to open up my Arc LS First Run (two piece head). I want to swap the Lux1.


----------



## Grox

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

Great work greenLED! Very awesome and generous offer!


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

Good job greenLED. I wish I had skills worthy of offering but I'm still practicing and the results are sometimes scary. 

Thanks for offering this.
-LT


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*



Sinjz said:


> I was wondering if anybody can offer a similar service to open up my Arc LS First Run (two piece head). I want to swap the Lux1.



I appreciate your words, guys.

I would like to emphasize that I am not an expert modder by any means. I'm familiar with a few simple setups (_translation:_ I've killed enough of them to "sort of know" what to watch out for ), but I'll defer anything more complex to the real modders. For example, I wouldn't know where to start with an ArcLS First Run, and I'd go :shrug: if someone asked me to build a circuit for them.




LunalTic said:


> I wish I had skills worthy of offering but I'm still practicing and the results are sometimes scary.



And what made you think I know what I'm doing?  :nana: Please, don't think I'm in the same league as Chop, CY, LitFuse, and many others. I'm still learning, and sometimes things don't go as planned. If you're comfortable with taking that risk and letting me work on your lights, that's OK. I try my very best not to make mistakes (but it can happen). I guess that's a risk with all mods, but I just want everyone to be aware of my abilities when contacting me.

I'm still hoping that more experienced people are willing to offer their help here. Anything from swapping a LED, to tweaking circuits, to machining is fair game for this thread. Hopefully as this thread gets more exposure, it might raise more interest.

Cheers, guys!


----------



## LED Zeppelin

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

GreenLED,
You rock! 
I have a new Arc AAA-P that I don't like due to the very blue tint. When I ordered it I thought it was supposed to have a good LED in it, but it is not my definition of "good".
Can you suggest anything short of a full blown Lux mod? Are you aware of any emitters that you could install that would remedy the tint?
If so I'd like to get one and have you work your magic on the reflector and swap.
But, I would not be comfortable taking you up on the free offer. The least I could do is to send some gifts your way if you won't accept payment.
Thanks for the karma!


----------



## Schuey2002

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

PM on the way..


----------



## Christoph

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

I will offer my services as well.I build mods and can replace drivers and led's and can make small heatsinks.And like Greenled said I am not a pro but I am compentent and through.I will treat your stuff like it's yours.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

:twothumbs, Christoph!! That's the spirit! :twothumbs


----------



## eng50

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

I hope this is not going to cause problems here, as others are charging money to do this mod, and if it does I will immediately withdraw my offer.

That being said, I am willing to do the Fenix L1P two stage mod for anyone that wants it. The only things I request are:

-The light is sent to me in packaging that will be reused to return to you
-Return postage equaling what it cost you to mail it to me is included
-an additional $ .50 or your resistor of choice is included (unless specified I will use the 10 ohm 1/4 watt resistor)

I know I am new to this board, but I have done my own and am very meticulous with electronics. Turn around time should only be a day or two at the most as I work 24 hr shifts at the firehouse. 

The prefered way to contact me is email: NeverForget911 at comcast.net
Looking forward to helping anyway I can!

Bill


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

Welcome to CPF, and thank you for offering your services, eng50!
I just noticed this thread's been made a sticky!!
:thanks: mods and whoever made the recommendation :thanks:


----------



## Nell

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

You guys are so generous you restore my faith in people sometimes. This is such a nice, kind gesture. 
I would like to thank you in advance.


----------



## tvodrd

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

I have sucessfully disassembled 2 late KL1s without damaging anything. (Unless you count some melted strapwrench on the HA finish. :green: ) A McR20 is pretty much a drop-in for those who don't like the optic's beam. It only takes me a few minutes and Pri mail is $3.85 each way. I'm not interested in doing the actual mods. :shrug:

Greenone, Hope to get started tomorrw. 

Larry


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

:thanks: Larry!
BTW, this one's 'cuz of your "bad" influence :buddies:
You rule.


----------



## Amorphous

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

Your guys are great!


----------



## nemul

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

:thumbsup:


----------



## wmpwi

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

Guys, your offers are inspirational. I've have not the skills nor expertise to make this kind of commitment, but once I figure out what use I may be, I'll try to follow your examples. Thanks again.


----------



## Warhoggie

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

I first want to thank GreenLed for this thread. Very nice indeed! Well, I don't have much skills in this area either. I can do a pretty good job soldering with Kiu's socket kits or frost a bulb or two. Though mailing items back and forth may be expensive. So maybe the locals will be the only ones to benefit.

The other skill I can offer is help troubleshoot your Windows based PC. I used to be a LAN administrator that build PCs for a living. Though seems like lots of people are computer savvy these days. Nowadays, I just test vehicle software for American Honda. :shakehead


----------



## Pathlight

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

Great idea & offer. you've made my day. thank you greenLED and the rest. I
get many ideas but almost no skills to mod. hope some day I can offer some
good help. love this forum. Pathlight


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

I started with no soldering skills, and after many, many, (did I say many more?  ) mods killed, I finally can do things a little better. Don't think I'm an expert modder; I am not. I can solder/desolder (most of the times :green, but I can't build circuits for people, nor I'd have any idea of where to start building an Aleph, etc. Again, please read my disclaimer.

We really need more people to offer their services. I'm swamped with requests (some really challenging ones too! -which, I can't do, sorry) and it'd be great if more people could help. I simply can't do 20 mods per month, so I'll have to set limits at some point. So here's a :bump: with a request for more people willing to do simple mods at no charge.


----------



## Donovan

*Help and suggestions for virus/trojan/spyware/malware removal*

this thread has inspired me!

I too can help someone in my area of expertise. I am willing to offer free advice (in my spare time) on preventing (the key!) and removing virus/trojan/spyware/malware on your pc. I have expert knowledge of PC’s, hardware/software, networking, administration and security. 

Here are some examples of questions I will answer:
Whats the best antivirus? Spyware remover? 
How do I prevent Spyware/Malware in the first place? 
How can I speed up my pc?
I think I'm infected what should I do?
Damn popups!
Where is the best place to get parts/upgrades?
Where is the cheapest/best place to download (legal) music? 

Do not post here! Please PM me with your question(s)!






******
Taking some advice and wording from GreenLed (hope you don’t mind!)
my “legal” disclaimer:
I'll continue to offer this as long as it doesn't demand too much time. Please understand that I'm very busy with work and family and am offering this free advice in my own spare time. I may not be able to help you in a timely matter. I offer no guarantees whatsoever. I will give you the best advice I can (I am an expert and do this for a living) and will do my best to obtain good results, but I cannot be held responsible for any damages, lost data, etc. etc. etc….


----------



## carrot

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

GreenLED, how about making a list of things members are willing to do for free in the first post?


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

That is a great idea. Thanks for suggesting it!
I'll copy/paste/quote people's modding offers as we go.

I don't think I've thanked the last couple of people who are offering their help. You guys are great! Any type of modding skill that you might be willing to share with others, please do so! :twothumbs


----------



## grnamin

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

Two mods I can do for free (you just need to pay for shipping to and from me):

1) Surefire U2: Not happy with the tint/donut? Send it to me and I'll swap out the LED with one of yours (PhotonFanatic, for instance, has some very nice W-bins available here) and/or shim the bezel with an O-ring to refocus the beam and remove the donut.
***Important: You must have the bezel loosened before sending the U2 to me. That way, you won't have to worry about that step. I've recently come across a U2 that was sent to me with a bezel that just wouldn't budge. I can only accept mod jobs for U2s with loose bezels.***

2) Surefire KL4: You want the LED swapped out with a better bin that you supply? You want to swap out the LED with a Luxeon III and a new converter board? I can do both. The only converter board I can install is a Wizard 2, though. That's the only one I have experience with.  

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## trivergata

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

not quite modding, but I've been doing AutoCAD 3D virtual prototyping for years and am willing to help anyone who needs AutoCAD help. I also would be willing to do production drawings for anyone who has an idea but can't draw, although this would be tougher - many long phone sessions working out the design, I'm sure (and if you come up with something cool to build, I might expect a discount :huh: ).
Josh


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

First post updated to make searching easier. I want to give one more :twothumbs to all the people signing up. Your help is much, much appreciated!

 (note to self: update to #34)


----------



## carrot

I can offer some rudimentary Linux help.
I know a good deal of stuff about Linux and using it, so I can offer basic help, like an introduction to bash (the command line, terminal), how to sync to an atomic clock, applications to consider for ___ uses, among other things.
Linux troubleshooting I'm not so great at, but I can always give it a shot, and I can usually point you in the right direction for information if I don't know enough about something.


----------



## greenLED

I've moved abroad and am no longer actively modding. I'll leave my post up for reference, or in case you think I can coach you through some of this (which I'll gladly continue to do).



> I want to make this clear: I'm doing this for people who, due to the lack of tools, knowledge, ability, and/or resource$, can't do their own mods. Please reflect on this before PM'ing me.
> 
> *
> I can do the following for you:*
> 
> I can strip the anodizing off lights and light parts. I'd rather have people send me disassembled parts. I will strip the anodizing and seal the pores, no further polishing
> I can add GID paint and/or GID+epoxy rings to grooves on your lights
> I can add GID paint to the button on the SF U2 button (see pics here)
> I can polish the reflector on ArcAA, ArcAAA, Infinity lights, etc., as long as you send me the empty heads.
> I am no longer willing to mod your ArcAAA or IU lights. I'll be glad to offer pointers and coach you through these mods, though.
> You only pay mailing fees back and forth; please include all materials, parts, and a SASE when you mail stuff to me.*
> 
> 
> My disclaimer:*
> 
> I'll continue to do this as long as it doesn't demand too much time. Flashlights are my hobby and I'd like to keep it that way -fun. Please understand that I'm also busy with other things and you may have to wait, or I'll have to decline your request.
> 
> I offer no guarantees whatsoever. I'll treat parts you send me as if they were my own (I'm really careful with my stuff), and do my best to obtain good results, but accidents can happen and I can't offer replacement parts or guarantee the light won't be damaged. As with all mods, there's the risk of damaging the light beyond repair; you send me your lights with that understanding and agreement. I also can't be responsible for items lost in the mail, so please make sure you select appropriate mailing services (tracking/insurance) when mailing stuff to/from me.


----------



## lasercrazy

I'd be willing to make an AA dummy for anyone that wants them. 1 per person please until my aluminum rod gets used up (about 4 feet left). They're crude but they work, I'll do my best on each one. I will make them 50mm with nipple. It'll take me a day or 2 to make it as I'm usually very busy. 

Edit: This is free, no need to send any money.
*Edit: just measured my aa and it was 50mm so I'll only make them 50mm with nipple.
Edit yet again: US members only please to keep my costs as low as possible.


----------



## greenLED

:thanks: lasercrazy!!


----------



## Changchung

I live in venezuela, have experience in electronic and some Mods... if somebody need some help here let me know, send me a PM...


----------



## greenLED

:thanks: Changchung! I just added you to the list.


----------



## Changchung

greenLED said:


> :thanks: Changchung! I just added you to the list.


 
Gracias mi amigo...


----------



## yazkaz

I'm looking for someone in the SF Bay Area who is able to effectively machine down McR reflectors in fast turnaround time. I'm planning on buying a few of these reflectors but need to have them shortened. Anyone who can help me pls PM me asap, thanks for reading.


----------



## Patrick

Green Led, big thank you to you for starting this.

Anyone here from Singapore?


----------



## HenryE

I need some advice regarding a Streamlight TL3 xenon that I keep in the car --- it's a true blinder. 3 CR123s generate 200 lumens from a very small (6.25" x 0.875") handheld with a substantial (1.625") reflector. 

I'm reasonably competent with a soldering iron and an old Unimat, but am a newbie in the flashlight world. What I'd like to do is figure out a way to convert this 9V dragonslayer to a very high output Luxeon light, perhaps even multiple Luxeons, with regulation and more than one output level. 

Or should I just buy what I really need?

Henry


----------



## greenLED

HenryE, I recommend you browse the incandescent forum and PM some of the modders/builders there. I'm not up to speed with the hotwire world; js, bwaites may be able to help you find an answer.


----------



## HenryE

Well, the TL3 starts out incandescent, but there's 9 willing volts and a nice package just waiting for someone to generate a LED conversion. I'll run over there as you suggest to see if anyone's done something like that...

Thanks!


----------



## mosport

This is mainly for CPF'ers here in the Toronto / GTA area,

I'm happy to do soldering work for people in the west end of the city-GTA area. If you're building something and need mod parts or supplies (as-in right away), PM me and I'll check if I have any to share. If you need to borrow a handtool, just ask!

I know how it can be hard to find flashlight stuff locally, I've been running around checking all the surplus electronic stores and now have a small fishing tacklebox full of flashlight modding supplies (resistors, fasteners, springs, thermal management products, washers, various size o-rings, etc...). 


Happy modding!

Derek


----------



## greenLED

mosport, :thanks:
I just added your kind offer to the first post. Very best,
gL


----------



## dta116

Will solder anything needed if return shipping is included with package. If you need more just ask, if I can do it, I will. (IE; board drilling, trace repair, ect)

I am a retired Electronic Engeneer who has had a computer business/custom electronics shop for the last 24 yrs. I am very proficient at soldering. Not much to do these days, so this is a good time to give something (not much) back for now. As my Modding proficency increases I will offer more. Just got into this Flashlight thing.....(Adicting ain't it)


----------



## flashlight

What would really be great is someone who could mill slots for tritium vials. I would be willing to pay a small fee for that of course. Or is there already someone around who can do that?


----------



## greenLED

dat116, :thanks: for offering your services!! I just added your services to the top post.

flashlight, feel free to  other modders on the forum and point them to this thread. We have very few people willing to do this due to the risk of completely ruining the parts/lights. It's a horrible feeling when you "kill" somebody else's light. :mecry:


----------



## grnamin

I can now add the following: gen4 KL1...open up bezel, remove optic and domed lens, replace lens with UCL, replace optic with McR20 reflector, replace LED if wanted. All the owner needs to supply or order are the reflector, lens and LED as well as pay for return postage. Labor is free.


----------



## greenLED

:twothumbs grnamin!


----------



## nima

I don't have much experiance with flashlight modding, but I have been using Debian Linux as my sole OS for about a year. I would be glad to help other people get started, or fix problems they are having. I am also pretty good with Linux in server applications, so if anyone needs help setting up a server, I can do that too.

Although I only use Debian, I can probably at least point you in the right direction if you are using another distro.

I also have some experiance in web development.


----------



## greenLED

I added Nima's info, but didn't link it properly. :thanks: Nima!


----------



## oregonshooter

Sorry guys, no time to do mods anymore on the lathe or milling machine. Gonna have to retract my offer for now.


----------



## greenLED

Yeah!! OregonShooter, you :rock:
OP just updated with your offer.


----------



## pradeep1

I can troubleshoot computer problems - both software and hardware.


----------



## greenLED

:thanks: pradeep1!


----------



## Ruockolt

GreenLED this is phenominal idea and it seems to be working great! Out of curiousity what GID paint did you use on on the U2 in your pics? I would love a PM with some info so I could perhaps do it myself.

Thanks


----------



## greenLED

PM sent.


----------



## Miciobigio

Hello,


i'm searching a user that live in USA and can recive and then ship to me using normal airmail some small lights i could buy from users that don't want to do international shipping.

I'll pay ( using paypal ) the shipping cost  from USA to Italy.

Thanks.


----------



## flashlight

Miciobigio said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> i'm searching a user that live in USA and can recive and then ship to me using normal airmail some small lights i could buy from users that don't want to do international shipping.
> 
> I'll pay ( using paypal ) the shipping cost  from USA to Italy.
> 
> Thanks.



Yeah, ksbman used to do us non-US CPFers all a big favor by forwarding stuff but alas he can't do that anymore due to his having moved to another place that doesn't allow for the delivery of packages when no one's around. :sigh:


----------



## greenLED

Unforgiven is now offering international forwarding services.

Oregonshooter's mod services removed, as requested.

:thanks:


----------



## jimjones3630

Hi, hope this is the right thread to find a mag d modified switch. Got a kiu kit and once the stock mag switch came apart and I couldn't get it back together...perhaps there is a better switch available???Thanks


----------



## greenLED

The Custom and modified BST would be a better place for your request for parts.


----------



## rain_man_ind

i dont know how to get on that list on the top but i am willing to offer my services as a machinist 

i have a full machine shop including 

lathe
milling machine
threading machine 
tap press
belt sander 
disc and stone grinder
band saw
and some other things i am sure i forgot to mention

im new to this flashlight thing but i would like some 
assistance in making a custom light, but i have no 
clue about the internals of the light 

i have tons of aluminum bar stock 
in many different sizes


so if you are interested just pm me or e-mail me at
[email protected]


----------



## greenLED

What a way to start posting... :goodjob: 

Welcome to CPF! I'll update the OP shortly so your services are listed. :thanks:


----------



## PGP

Glad to see you finally posted!
I know him, he does a good job with the machine work!



rain_man_ind said:


> i dont know how to get on that list on the top but i am willing to offer my services as a machinist
> 
> i have a full machine shop including
> 
> lathe
> milling machine
> threading machine
> tap press
> belt sander
> disc and stone grinder
> band saw
> and some other things i am sure i forgot to mention
> 
> im new to this flashlight thing but i would like some
> assistance in making a custom light, but i have no
> clue about the internals of the light
> 
> i have tons of aluminum bar stock
> in many different sizes
> 
> 
> so if you are interested just pm me or e-mail me at
> [email protected]


----------



## sysadmn

Non Flashlight - 
Willing to offer advice & experience on system administration, Sun Solaris, and Red Hat Linux, especially very large installations and high performance & technical computing;

Willing to do modest statistical consulting;

Available for web research, simple electronics questions, and as always, Dumb looks.


----------



## fishx65

Anyone interested in putting a whiter 5mm led in a couple of River Rock headlamps for me? I'm thinking that an MJ or SMJ would be the ticket but those are the only ones I know about. The stock 5mm in this thing is so blue it's silly! I picked up four of these pretty cheap during a Target clearence so if you kill it, I'll live. Looks like just a remove and solder job. I would, of course, pay for whatever leds are used. So, if anyone wants to experiment on these, just send me a P.M.

Thanks, FishX


----------



## greenLED

sysadmn said:


> Non Flashlight -
> ...
> Dumb looks.


:laughing: That made me laugh, thank you! I'll add your offer to the OP in a sec. 




adnj said:


> Should this thread be a sticky?


It already is:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133408

Some time ago, all CPF sections were bogged down by stickies. Unforgiven undertook the huge task of organizing all of those into threads similar to what I linked above.


----------



## slvoid

I'm a mechanical engineer with access to autocad and autodesk inventor for 3d solid modeling and design so if anyone needs to put something into production, I can help.


----------



## greenLED

:twothumbs slvoid!! I just added your offer to the OP.

I'm really happy to see this thread is still attracting attention. Just two days ago a fellow CPFer contacted me to let me know he'd found help through this thread.

:bow: to you guys willing to help out!


----------



## 65535

I can do soldering for anyone willing to send in their projects.

Will also repair SF clicky tailcaps.


----------



## aljsk8

can help with 2D Autocad - will draw schematics for flashlight builds etc

im in the uk


----------



## greenLED

You guys :rock: - I just added your offers to the OP.


----------



## precisionworks

Metal lathe, milling machine, surface grinder available for one-off mods.


----------



## greenLED

:twothumbs: precisionworks!!


----------



## crackerkorean

I can offer some things time permitting (I currently work full time, 7 additional hours on Saturdays, and goto school in the evenings.) I live in just outside of the Atlanta Metro area so I can help anybody willing to drive here. I can also help out others as long as return shipping is included.

Flashlight Related
I have been slinging solder since I was 8 or 9 (so about 20 years) and would love to help anybody that cant or would like to learn. 

I can also help out with basic electronics, or even things I dont know yet. Itl give me an excuse to learn.
Being an electrical engineering student I can do basic electronics as of now(finishing my sophomore year) but my skills will grow over the next couple of years. 


Nonflashlight Related
I can do 2D autocad for anybody that might need to get the part in their head to paper.


----------



## greenLED

:twothumbs crackerkorean!


----------



## guiri

Well, I don't know poop about flashlights so I cant' help there but I'm fluent in a few languages including spanish so maybe something there and I do graphics and webdesign so..

Also, at some point when i get some money (I posted a thread about it but got no replies and right now I'm broke again) I'd like to have someone build a killer headlamp for me where I of course pay the cost.


----------



## greenLED

Muchas gracias por ofrecer tus servicios, guiri.

(I think gunga or datiLED were selling modded PT Eos for a reasonable price - or maybe you can trade for your services.)


----------



## guiri

Al parecer, no era el unico 

What's PT Eos?


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy

I would be willing to install Fedora or a flavor of Ubuntu and do general hardware updates/installs for any CPF member who can personally deliver and pick up their computer, at the cost of parts and shippng. I will also do low-cost computer builds for cost of parts and shipping. (Anything over $500 US gets treated as a regular order, and gets charged regular rates) Computers must be picked up personally. I will not ship assembled computers. (I live near Hutchinson, MN, USA)

Computer advice is always free  Just remember I'm highly opinionated.

I will do certain mods for cost of shipping. One example would be cutting down a mag switch. Another would be reflow soldering an led to a pcb. Emitter swaps and boring lights are not included.

Please contact me first with what you want done, so I can verify I'm qualified to do it.


----------



## zelda

My services:

-soldering
-turning aluminium, easy parts (no CNC-lathe)
-advice about LED drivers & batteries
-Computer: advice about Windows-based clients & server, general hardware

Zelda


----------



## guiri

Zelda, would you be able/willing to talk me through a simple network setup at home if needed?

Thanks

George


----------



## zelda

pm sent,

zelda


----------



## greenLED

Man, have I neglected this thread! :shakehead:

OP updated with a :bump:

Oh, and, IIRC, Zelda made a couple of copper minimag heatsinks/cans for me and rscanady a while back... gorgeous work.


----------



## Erasmus

You can add me if you want  Swapping LEDs, driver boards and optics. Soldering. Buying advice for people from Europe. Cutting small heatsinks from the bunch of old computer heatsinks I have.


----------



## greenLED

Erasmus said:


> You can add me if you want  Swapping LEDs, driver boards and optics. Soldering. Buying advice for people from Europe. Cutting small heatsinks from the bunch of old computer heatsinks I have.


Yeehaw! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks, my friend! Your offer's been added.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

I can offer Mac OS X assistance and troubleshooting. I'm also pretty familiar with Apple's current Mac offerings at any given time, and can make hardware purchase recommendations based on one's individual needs.

Conditions:

I won't help anyone run OS X on non-Apple hardware.

I won't (knowingly) offer help with pirated software.

Disclaimer: I'm not all knowing w/r/t Macs, and make no promises about being able to solve your particular problem. Having said that, I _do_ have a pretty high success rate.


----------



## guiri

Do we have any amateur architects in here?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2984007#post2984007

Anyone?

I think I've added myself on the list here as Spanish, Swedish speaking and some graphics and webdesign.

THanks

George


----------



## greenLED

guiri said:


> I think I've added myself on the list here as Spanish, Swedish speaking and some graphics and webdesign.


Yup, your info is in the OP. :thanks: George!


----------



## precisionworks

> 01-19-2008, 06:52 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal lathe, milling machine, surface grinder available for one-off mods.



At this time, I'm running 6-8 weeks behind in the shop & unable to help with any modding.


----------



## bstrickler

*retracted due to lathe problems*


----------



## greenLED

Added Captain Spaulding to the list.



> Mac OS X Software and hardware certified and will absolutely help anyone with any needs they may have. Perfectly willing to troubleshoot software issues online through email, IM, or even phone. I would consider hardware help after working out the logistics of shipping as well.


----------



## chanjyj

In the photographic fields (strictly still photography)

1. Any photography related advice or help you might need (can't figure out why your picture keeps overexposing?).
2. Specific Nikon DSLR and i-TTL flash troubleshooting (Specific to Nikon as I've only used Nikon since the digital divide of the 2000s. Might be able to help with Canon film gear, but no promises there)
3. Software - specifically in the digital imaging area. If you need a photo retouched, I might be able to help you there.

I work long hours though, due to the very nature of my job so would appreciate anyone PM-ing me to keep that in mind and not expect an instant reply. Thanks!


----------



## mvyrmnd

I see it's been a while since anyone's chipped in on this thread.

I can offer my services as a ACMT Qualified Mac / MCSE Qualified Windows tech. You name it, I'll support it  I can provide remote support through TeamViewer, or if you're in Australia, you can always ship your troublesome device to me.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Well, since it seems like everything else is taken and I'm too busy with my own experiments and mods, I'll offer my knife throwing advice.  If anyone is interested in throwing either spin or no-spin technique, I will offer knowledge free of charge.


----------



## greenLED

:thanks: mvyrmnd & shao!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

greenLED said:


> :thanks: mvyrmnd & shao!



No problem. I actually teach two different kinds of no-spin throw. One is the traditional "push" style. The other is my own technique which can generate tremendous power. Not to brag or anything. Just putting that out there for all the no-spinners who think they've got it figured out.


----------



## T45

That has to be the most UNIQUE offer ever posted! Knife Throwing! Scared of you!


----------



## bstrickler

Updated mine. Lathe is useless now (what do you expect from a garbage freight lathe?).

~Brian


----------



## Kcg

Erasmus said:


> You can add me if you want  Swapping LEDs, driver boards and optics. Soldering. Buying advice for people from Europe. Cutting small heatsinks from the bunch of old computer heatsinks I have.


Hi Erasmus 
I'm interested in filming wildlife at night using a Sony camcorder with nightshot. My friend bought a 1watt led torch and swopped the led with a 1watt 850nm led. For our first attempt we have managed to throw a IR beam of light 20-30yds.
I'm looking at making one that's more powerful that will throw a beam 150yds+. 
I've ordered some 5watt 850nm led on 20mm star.
I need some advise on what would be the best host torch. With a suitable driver, heatsink.
Hope you or the guys on here can put me on the right path. I'm sick of experimenting and it's costing me. I've little knowledge with electronics. But I know how to swop leds, just need advise on which to swop.
Cheers kcg


----------



## pavithra_uk

*Re: Modding stuff I'm willing to do for free*

Im from Sri Lanka, I can help for following:

Electronics, LED mods, soldering, LED driver design, charger design (li-ion, lead acid only)
Some computer related problem fix (hardware, software (Windows based OS)
And help for household appliance maintenance/repair DIY

Or anything I know , giving to anyone for free..


----------



## buildburnrepeat

I'm brand new to flashlights and mods. I only have a mag solitaire right now. I'm capable of most of the modifications I think. but I really could use some help with parts and advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## newdeathscope

Live in Atlanta area, skilled with soldering iron, A/V for events (if equipment provided), autodesk programs, basic (and I mean basic) programming in perl, java, c, fixing cell phones, electrical consultation, stat, chemistry, is this safe questions, sugar rocket building, and working with composite materials.


----------



## dcphoto

Live near Austin, TX and can machine *simple* heatsinks (lathe only) if you send materials and drawings. Fair warning, I am a self taught amateur machinist using a mini-lathe. I can machine parts, but the finish may not be good as I am still learning.

Can also help with 3D models in Autodesk Inventor. I am still learning so my skill set is small, but growing.

Most importantly, I can fly you around in your own helicopter if you own one and are around Central Texas.


----------



## greenLED

:bump:


----------



## DrafterDan

Wow, one one page (4) it goes from 2008 to today.


----------



## /steve/

I'm from Germany, near Dresden.
I can help with stuff like reading schematics, soldering and other electronics and electric stuff.


----------



## greenLED

OP updated.


----------



## lightknot

Not to be a threadcromancer, but really good to have this info. Thanks for the research, greenLED.


----------

